

Why startups should focus on a very small market - Fejumm
http://www.kilometer.io/blog/why-startups-should-focus-on-a-very-small-market/

======
danieltillett
This really comes down to if you are small try to find a market you can
actually serve well. The only difficulty here is you can become trapped as you
build a product too closely fit for one small market and will find it
impossible to expand.

